

Redesigning Exec - Again - ZenJosh
http://27percent.co/exec.html

======
gue5t
It's a good thing a name like "exec" wouldn't immediately cause any hackers to
think of something else, like, I don't know, one of the most important
syscalls of all time.

~~~
endgame
Yeah, I expected a discussion on the relative merits of the different exec
calls and some new proposal that the author thought would be better in some
way.

I got a slideshow of something on a background of raspberries.

------
pclark
I have to wait _how_ long to ascertain what exec is?

The landing page should say "Exec will do whatever you desire for $25/hour,
such as:"

and then carousel through examples.

------
rallison
Nice redesign. It is definitely more intriguing, for me at least, than the
current exec site.

However, your current font choice for most of the text displays pretty badly
on Chrome: <http://i.imgur.com/ERhwXio.png>

Take a look at the small text (especially the e character), such as "Tell us
what you'd like and we'll get an Exec on it within 10 minutes. Everyday from
9am to 9pm."

I've verified this on two installs of Chrome on Windows 7 (Version
24.0.1312.57 m and Version 26.0.1403.0 dev-m), so it might be worth looking
into.

~~~
nathos
Looks like it's an issue with the particular version of Proxima Nova that's
being @font-face embedded.

I don't notice those problems with the version of Proxima Nova served up from
TypeKit.

~~~
ZenJosh
I think you'd be right on that one, Exec's iOS interface font is Proxima Nova
and I used a bit of a dodgy @font-face generator since I don't have a typekit
membership

~~~
nathos
Keep in mind that embedding may not be allowed by your font license. An
officially-licensed copy will come with the appropriate files (that are well
hinted): [http://www.fontspring.com/fonts/mark-simonson-
studio/proxima...](http://www.fontspring.com/fonts/mark-simonson-
studio/proxima-nova)

------
untog
Hrm. I'd definitely put some forward and back buttons on there, or somehow
indicate that it's part of a slideshow. The delay between slides was
significant enough that I thought it was just a static page saying "Exec will
do your grocery shopping".

In all honesty, I'm not sure that leading with that one specific statement is
ideal. Many people would have pressed back before anything even happened.

~~~
ZenJosh
I'm kicking myself right about now, I played around with slide timing for the
best part of 10 minutes to find an ideal pause, in the end I increased it by a
third to make sure the slightly-heavier-than-they-should-be images had chance
to load before the slide advanced.

I was planning on spending another couple of days optimizing the home page and
completing work the rest of the application UI, which was almost complete, but
EXEC released their official redesign earlier today so I had to rush it out.
Guess that's just the way it goes sometimes

------
karenxcheng
Exec's designer (of the current redesigned site) here -

Nice job! Very impressive how quickly you got this up given that we released
it just this morning. I like the typography and alignment you have, and
putting the live feed on the landing page is a very interesting idea. Thanks
for taking the time to do this!

~~~
ZenJosh
Hey Karen!

Thanks for the feedback! I've been redesigning the whole Exec UI over the past
couple of days, I didn't anticipate an actual redesign being launched a day
before mine though so I rushed to get just the homepage up in time.

Love the official redesign, Exec is such an interesting service, it really
deserved a solid, clean new design

------
darkxanthos
I'll say this... I'm going to Exec's site now because of your redesign. Kudos.

